# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ~*~ Some Selected Poetry~*~

## Hunain

~*~ Here are my Some Selected Poetry ~*~ 

Nazar maray dil ki pari door kis per
jider dektha hoon wohi roo broo hai...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Aaya hai bohat dair mein woh shakhs par usko
jazbaat ki is bheerh mein deikhoon main kidhar sey...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ay DIL kisi kay qurb ki maangay hay kion dua
Zakhmon say kiya abhi tera daaman bhara nahi...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Beqarraar tanhaaion ka silsila reh jaaiga
Teray meray darmiyaan buss ikk khilla reh jaaiga
Mujh ko meray humsafar aisa safar darr pesh hay
Raasta katt bhi gaya to faasla reh jaiga...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Raat ki tanhayi main ab to aksar
Guftugu tujh se raha karti hai
Dil ko us Raah pe chalna hi nahi
Jo mujhe Tujh se judda karti hai....

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Raat ki tanhayi main ab to aksar
Guftugu tujh se raha karti hai
Dil ko us Raah pe chalna hi nahi
Jo mujhe Tujh se judda karti hai....

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Wafa ruswa nahi kerna suno tum asa na kerna
main pehly hi akela hoon mujhe TANHA nahi kerna
Meri jheel se aankho ko kabhi sehra nahi kerna
Judai bhi jo aa jaye tu dil ko chota nahi kerna
Bohat masroof ho jana mujhe socha nahi kerna
Bharosa bhi zaroori hai magar sub ka nahi kerna

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hume na samjhao key udaas hai hum
hume na bulao key udas hai hum,

zindagi mere kareeb se guzar gai
ye bhi na dekha key paas hai hum,


jiski subah mod se laut aai
aisi tuti aas hai hum,

ab mujhe aur umer na de yarub
ab zindgi se naraaz hai hum,

barsat ne wo aag barsai hai 
ki zindagi ke dariya ke paas hai hum"

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Tum Kiya Jaano Main Khuda Se Kiya Maangta Hoon
Tumhari Salam-ti Ki Hamesha Duaa Mangta Hoon

Agar Anjaane Main Ho Jaaye Koi Tumse khata
Tou Do Mujhe Uski Saza Ye Maangta Hoon

Agar Lag Jaaye Koi Chot Tumko Ya Ho Jaaow Tum Pareshaan
Tou Meray Haq Main Wo Saari Takleefein Maangta hoon

Tum Ho Hamesha Kaamyaab,Tumhaari Her Khwaahish Ho Poori
Buss Ye Chaahta Hoon Aur Tumhari Khushi Maangta Hoon

Main Jaanta Hoon Ke Tum Mayri Nahin Ho Lekin
Main Hamesha Khuda Se Tumhaara Saath Maangta Hoon

main to khak banda hun is jahan ka
tere liye main sooraj chand mangta hun

mit jaoun is duniya se ek pal main tere sadke
par teri lambi umra ki dua mangta hun

yakeen nahi tujhe par karta hun saccha_pyar
use mile noor-e-aaftab e jahan mangta hun ...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeh Khuloos koi khuloos hay kah dilon main rabt baaham nahi
Tumhen aiteraaf e sitam nahi, mujhay aitibaar e karram nahi
Yeh faqqat gharoor ki baat hay kah zuban say apni na tum kaho
Tumhen werna iski khallish to hay kah tumhari bazm main hum nahi..

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Utray jo zindagi teri gehraiyon mai hum..
Mehfil mai reh kay bhi rahay tanhayon mai hum..
Deewanagi nahin to or kya kahain?..
Insaan dhoundtay rahay parchaiyon mai hum ....

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Yehan kisi ko kuch hasb e aarzoo na mila
Kisi ko hum na milay, aur hum ko too na mila...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Her koi wafaon ka talab gar nahi hota..
gam-e-hyaat ma her pal yadgar nahi hota...
Tanhai ma baith ker perkh to lain..
k her chahney wala wafadar nahi hota..

---------------------------------------------------------------------
kia hai marey pass

kuch khuwab hai tootay hoa

kuch yaadein hai bikhri hoi

ek charah hai khayaloon main

kuch ansoo hai mari ankhoon main

bas or kia hai marey pass

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Yaadon ki shaam aayee
aao zara sa mil kar yaadon ke dwaar kholein
tuk jhaank kar to dekhiein
kya kya haseen manzar,kya kya suhaani yaadein
theen zindagi ka hissa!
woh zindagi ke jismein dil ko sukoon muyassar
jiski fiza mu'attar,jiski subah saloni
aur shaam jaise dulhan.

Maazi ke sau dareeche
aur har saja dareecha aawaaz de raha hai
Aao ahed yeh kar lein!
yeh dwaar ab hamesha yunhi khula rakheinge
Ae khushgawaar yaadon
jab jab birha sataaye,aa jaanaa hamse milne!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
khud apney dil ko jalaye hai hum ney

jab se dil lagaye hai hum ney

tanha tu main pahlay bhi tha

ab ghum ko bhi dil main basaye hai hum ney

akeylain main baith kar loolayta hoon

haal ayse apna banaye hai hum ney

kyun kisi se hum shikayaat karey

khud ko ghum ka sahraa banaye hai hum ney

---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: ~*~ Som Selected Poetry~*~*

Very nice Hunain :givefl; Keep Posting  :Smile:

----------


## Hunain

Thannkoo @ I'll :-)

----------


## Majid

superb...

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Ash

zabardast  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

nice  :Smile:

----------


## Hunain

Thanx @Allz ....I'll post after some days ....Due to My exams.......Pray 4 Me

----------


## Hunain

AansouN ka ik qatra

aur pani ki ik bond

shakal o shubahut ek sii lekin

donouN ki hayaat hay kitni

phisultey hi, tapuktey hi

ik lumhey ko thehurtey hi

agley lumhey kho jana,fana hojana

ferq serf itna hay in mein

pani ik bond pey dhabey ka gumaaN dey jaye

aur

AansouN ka yeh qatra Juzbaat ka bayaan dey jaye

----------


## Hunain

Apni Apni Manzilein Hain Apnay Apnay Raastay
Qurbaton Se Kum Nahi Hotay Dilon Ke Faslay
Jo Kabhi Soocha Na Tha Hum Tu Vahan Tak Aa Gaye
Hum Muhabbat Mein Sitaron Ke Jahan Tak Aa Gaye

----------


## Hunain

Door Jo Aaj Hain
Yaad Ate To Hain
Khuab Adhoray Shai
Khuab Sahary To Hain
Aaj Bhi Meri Rahain Rokti Hain
Yadain Teri Daman Khanchty Hain
Bhool Chukay Hain Jo Humain
Yaad Ate To Hain
Sadyun Ke Fasle Aaj Hain Darmian
Hojain Mager Jitni Bhi Doorian
Aap Jahan Bhi Rahain
Aap Humary To Hain
Khuab Adhorai Shai
Khuab Sahary To Hain
Jany Phir Kab Milain Tere Mere Rastay
Aas Toty Nahe Yaad Itna Rahay
Raat Dhalni To Hai
Aane Ujalay To Hain

----------


## Hunain

asla to hai magar koi fasla nahi
mujhse tum juda sahi dil se to juda nahi

asman ka fikr kya asman Khafa sahi
ap ye bataiey ap to Khafa nahi


kashtiyan nahi to kya hausley to paas hain
kah do naKhudaon se, tum koi Khuda nahi


lijiay bula liya aap ko Khayalon main
ab to dekhiay hamen koi dekhata nahi


aiay charag-e-dil aaj hi jalaein ham
kaisi kal hava chaley koi janata nahi

----------


## Hunain

Chaha tu bohut tha lekin wo mila hi nahi,
Laakh koshish ki mager yeh fasla mita hi nahi,
Na janay zamanay nay mujboor is qader ker diya,
Kay wo meri kisi sada pay thera hi nahi,
Mien tamam ter koshishoo ky bawajoud har gaya,
Wo usay mil gaya jis nay is ko manga hi nahi,
Her ik say poucha teray na milnay ka sabub,
Her ik nay kaha wo teray liye bana hi nahi!!!

----------


## Hunain

chalo eik kaam karte hain
tumhe hum bhool jaatay hain

tumharay saath jo gurzray they
tumharay paas jo guzray they
woh saray pal hamaray they
tumharay baad saharay they
jinhe ab yaad karne se
ab un ki baat karne se
nahi kuch bhi nahi hasil
karay kiyun yaad un ko dil
unhe hum bhool jaatay hain
tumhe hum bhool jaatay hain

kia tha hum ne eik wada
woh wada yaad hai kuch to
kaha tha door ho kar bhi
rahen ge paas hum dono
woh wada yaad karne se
ab os ki baat karne se
nahi kuch bhi nahi hasil
karay kiyun yaad os ko dil
osay hum bhool jaatay hain
tumhe hum bhool jatay hain

mujhe khud par yaqeen hai ye
tumhe main bhool jaon ga
agar tum phir bulao gi
to main na pass aaon ga
magar ye bhi haqiqat hai
ye mere dil ki halat hai
jo tum ko yaad karta hai
tumhare naam se ab bhi dharakta hai
osay kab tak chupaon ga
tumhe na bhool paon ga

----------


## Hunain

ISHQ AUR GUM KI AAGOSH MAY JOU JALTEY HAI,
ZINDAGI KA RUKH WAHI BADALTEY HAI,
RAASTE CHAAHE KITNE BHI KATHIN HO,
CHALNE WAALE PHIR BHI CHALTE REHTEY HAI  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow niiice :wink: :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

wowwwwwwww...................great

----------


## pinkyraja

thatz my fav.hope u all like it  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Hunain

So, Nice @ Pinkyyyyy :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx hunain :up;

----------

